# Shooting Sticks



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.bushwear.co.uk/nostyles.php?ProductID=316957&ClassID=46

Does anyone have a set of these? Saw a friends yesterday and they look very good.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a bog pod bipod, but its not near as quick and easy as the trigger stick. Mine goes to about 62 inches, and when I bought them I didnt see any tall triggersticks as shown or by specs (61 in tall). Must be a new item now. The shorter ones i tested were really handy as each leg only goes out to wherever the ground level is, so each leg quickly finds independent balance height wise. I wanted tall ones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a friend who uses one and loves it. I tried it and it seems to be very user friendly. Kind of a neat idea.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes but I'm not ready to drop $190 for one! But they are nice!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow !! You can't order them online from here ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That link is a UK site and if I order them from the states I get done with import tax. Unless some buys them for me a post them to me!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You seem to know a few people from the states if I recall........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now that you mention that........


----------

